# DIRECTV to introduce TV Apps



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bloomberg.com


> DirecTV Group Inc., the largest U.S. satellite-television provider, will allow some subscribers to access applications such as the Flickr photo-sharing site through their televisions starting this week.


TV Apps have been beta tested by DBSTalk members recently, but it looks like the program is starting an expansion ..


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information Doug... not sure when it will be available to download.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

w00t!

Some will like this feature.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I enjoy it daily :biggrin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice to see that they're saying this will be a free feature for HR DVR customers.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

RAD said:


> Nice to see that they're saying this will be a free feature for HR DVR customers.


And R22 users too


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this the same thing as the "widgets" that I've been hearing about and saw demo'ed at the Revolution conference in 2008?

J


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> And R22 users too


Hey, just going by what was said in the link provided:

_"The applications will be free to all customers who have the company's on-demand service, which requires a high-definition DVR receiver connected to the Internet."_


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool news! If the TV Apps have weather and lottery, that will be enough to convince my mother it's a worthwhile feature.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Is this the same thing as the "widgets" that I've been hearing about and saw demo'ed at the Revolution conference in 2008?
> 
> J


Yes, although it has been redesigned quite a bit since then.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Cool news! If the TV Apps have weather and lottery, that will be enough to convince my mother it's a worthwhile feature.


Doesn't the active channel already have those?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Juppers said:


> Doesn't the active channel already have those?


It does, but ACTIVE is very slow and you can't continue viewing video while using it, as it completely takes over the screen. However, TV APPS will overlay video so you can use the apps while still enjoying what you're watching.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

They will probably use the On-Demand service as the litmus test for future network/internet services. Much easier to state that you must have On-demand to use feature x vs. trying to re-invent the wheel with networking explanations.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Is this the same thing as the "widgets" that I've been hearing about and saw demo'ed at the Revolution conference in 2008?
> 
> J


Yes .. although they are now called TV Apps.


----------



## willc (Apr 26, 2008)

If it wasn't so slow it might be almost worth using.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm hoping for NFL scores. Since scoreguide doesn't work on locals [ don't have ST ]


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Tha L.A. times says directv will have flicker starting friday tommorrow to some customers, then to everybody in august.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I've used that "ACTIVE" service as well, but as was said, it's slow and you can't keep watching what you were watching before.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

celticpride said:


> Tha L.A. times says directv will have flicker starting friday tommorrow to some customers, then to everybody in august.


Do you have broadband connectivity to your DVR?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> Nice to see that they're saying this will be a free feature for HR DVR customers.


HR DVR customers connected to the internet. 

We have to be connected to access TV Apps. 

Mike


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have broadband connectivity to your DVR?


Yes... I do...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Sounds cool -- I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreamyip said:


> Yes... I do...


you should be good to go, then .. once they are fired up that is.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Please continue the discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160118


----------

